# family oriented suburbs in sydney



## msiqueira9

Hi there,
I plan to move to Australia next year, and I have been doing a lot of research, but still have some questions regarding a good place to live and raise a kid. So far I am in between Baulkham hills area and Minto. What you guys think? Can anybody give me an advice between these neighborhoods or give me other suggestions?


----------



## robboat

msiqueira9 said:


> Hi there,
> I plan to move to Australia next year, and I have been doing a lot of research, but still have some questions regarding a good place to live and raise a kid. So far I am in between Baulkham hills area and Minto. What you guys think? Can anybody give me an advice between these neighborhoods or give me other suggestions?


Do you intend to buy a house...?
How old is your child...?
How far do you intend to commute for your work?
What do you intend to do on your weekends...?

I live near Minto and know of Baulkham Hills......neither are near the beach...
Value for money puts the SW corridor area (Minto) slightly ahead of BH....
But....the NSW government "may" build a light rail to BH area in the "near future"
This could change the balance towards BH.....(don't hold your breath!!!)

Schools can be better in BH if you want to go private schooling.....$$$$
Otherwise the public school system with a caring parent assisting is just fine.

Transport and shopping is about the same....except that the M5 is being widened to get directly to the CBD....slightly quicker commute time.
Taking the train is easy from Minto to the city....
BH does not have any train at this time.......

Overall - Minto is better value for money - IMO.....

Hope this helps.......good luck!


----------



## msiqueira9

1 - Not a the moment, I would initially rent it.
2 - 2 years old
3 - If it is up to 1 hour in peak time, I dont mind
4 - Parks, beaches, ride bike etc
I don't plan to put my kid in a private school, I would like him to go to a public school.
About shops and restaurants, would you say they are about the same in both of them?
Thanks for your help


robboat said:


> Do you intend to buy a house...?
> How old is your child...?
> How far do you intend to commute for your work?
> What do you intend to do on your weekends...?
> 
> I live near Minto and know of Baulkham Hills......neither are near the beach...
> Value for money puts the SW corridor area (Minto) slightly ahead of BH....
> But....the NSW government "may" build a light rail to BH area in the "near future"
> This could change the balance towards BH.....(don't hold your breath!!!)
> 
> Schools can be better in BH if you want to go private schooling.....$$$$
> Otherwise the public school system with a caring parent assisting is just fine.
> 
> Transport and shopping is about the same....except that the M5 is being widened to get directly to the CBD....slightly quicker commute time.
> Taking the train is easy from Minto to the city....
> BH does not have any train at this time.......
> 
> Overall - Minto is better value for money - IMO.....
> 
> Hope this helps.......good luck!


----------



## kais mummy

I live in the Sutherlandshire which is about 40 mins train ride from the city. There is a beach 5 minutes from me in Cronulla . Lots of shops at the nearby Westfields in Miranda . 
There are kids parks and mother and baby groups all around. 
Rent can be expensive though, 2 bed unit- can be from $350 a week, a 2 bed house can be from $400 a week


----------



## Dexter

Most suburbs are family oriented.  I think that family oriented suburbs are the ones with smaller streets, playgrounds, schools. You will find this stuff almost everywhere. For example, in Sutherland Shire you will have this in Sutherland, Kirrawee, Gymea, Cronulla, Woolooware, Miranda and Caringbah.


----------



## Glenn Sherman

Hi, 
Well come, my name is Glenn Sherman.
I m new in this Forum, I can suggest you this...
Go and buy in the Valley View area of Wyoming. Go and see for your self you will fall in love with that place.


----------



## Troy

*Set your family up right*



msiqueira9 said:


> Hi there,
> I plan to move to Australia next year, and I have been doing a lot of research, but still have some questions regarding a good place to live and raise a kid. So far I am in between Baulkham hills area and Minto. What you guys think? Can anybody give me an advice between these neighborhoods or give me other suggestions?


Hi there

Congratulations on your decision- it is a great country and I am sure you will be pleased you made the move - where are you coming from?

Baulkham Hills is generally speaking an upper middle class suburb,about 31 km's north west of Sydney CBD. No trains, either bus or car. Does have peak hour traffic problems as does most of Sydney

Minto is perhaps, more blue collar and 48km south west of Sydney CBD. Does have trains.

The best idea for most new Australians is to rent and get the feel for whatever area you choose. I would recommend looking at an area called the Central Coast - it is about 70km's north of Sydney but has a lot more lifestyle to offer in terms of beach etc and is a lot less pricey than Sydney metro.

Something you should consider if you have available funds is to purchase an investment property BEFORE you relocate. This provides people with a lot of significant benefits such us - will reduce the amount of tax you have to pay each year, have the tax man give you more cash in your hand each week and for a lot of people get a lump sum of cash on arrival from the tax man. A lot of people are also able to "up-stamp" the mortgage when you get here and then use that as a deposit for your own home. It is sort of like 2 houses for the price of one.

Beware though of where you purchase -there is no such thing as an Australian property market and you need to have your finger on all the different markets to be sure you are investing in the right area at the right time

Have a look at Australian Real Estate | Investment Property | PR Australian Properties they make it all very easy for people, explain how it all works, what to look out for, how to get finance etc.

Good luck with it all


----------



## Dexter

> Go and buy in the Valley View area of Wyoming


Interesting... there is no such area in Sydney and not even in Australia.

Are you sure you didn't mean Wyong in Central Coast?


----------



## robboat

Dexter said:


> Interesting... there is no such area in Sydney and not even in Australia.
> Are you sure you didn't mean Wyong in Central Coast?


Err...there is actually a place in Australia...in NSW......

Real Estate & Property For Sale in Wyoming, NSW 2250 (Page 1) - realestate.com.au


----------



## Dexter

Oops... you're right. It did not come up in Google Maps though.


----------



## ozzy

first of all...big difference between baulkham hills and minto...

baulkham hills to me has always seemed expensive and abit upper class.
minto and surrounding areas such as ingleburn and campbelltown arent too bad. rent isnt too bad either.


----------



## msiqueira9

Glenn Sherman said:


> Hi,
> Well come, my name is Glenn Sherman.
> I m new in this Forum, I can suggest you this...
> Go and buy in the Valley View area of Wyoming. Go and see for your self you will fall in love with that place.


How about commute to CBD? How long does it take during peak hours?


----------

